# Çështja kombëtare > Çështja kombëtare >  Serbet krijojne ushtrine per clirimin e Kosoves, alarmi nga gazeta "Koha Ditore

## CEZARND

Serbet krijojne ushtrine per clirimin e Kosoves, alarmi nga gazeta "Koha Ditore 


Data e Publikimit: 12/10/2005

Autori i Lajmit: 
24 ore
Nje "ushtri e re" serbe mberrin ne Kosove. Alarmi u dha dje nga gazeta kosovare "Koha Ditore", sipas te ciles rreth 7 500 serbe po sterviten tashme ne territorin kosovar, gje qe mund te nxise destablizimin e situates para bisedimeve te statusit. Formacioni i quajtur "Levizja Antiterroriste Serbe per Clirimin" eshte nen urdhrat e komandantit Mikan Velinovic. Ajo eshte krijuar vitin e kaluar, por eshte shpallur publikisht vetem ditet e fundit pas nje interviste te Velinovic ne shtypin kosovar. 
"Kjo ushtri paraqet rezistencen tone kunder shqiptareve dhe terrorizmit nderkombetar", tregon Velinovic, nje deklarate kjo qe ka shokuar te gjithe Kosoven. Ish-kryetar i Federates Jugosllave te Mundjes, Velinovic u vendos ne krye te formacionit ushtarak pak kohe me pare. Por vetem pas incidentit te ndodhur se fundmi ne Shterpce ku mbeten te vdekur dy serbe, ai i beri publike qellimet e tij dhe te ushtrise qe mban nen kontrol. Ai thote se gjithcka ka nisur me krijimin e grupeve te forces per te mbrojtur fshatrat Firaja dhe Brod. Megjithate, ai konfirmon se ushtria e tij nuk eshte e armatosur dhe se prania e saj nuk mund re rrezikoje strategjine e BE-se dhe OKB-se per Kosoven. Zyrtaret kosovare ende nuk kane reaguar lidhur me kete, por shtypi ka theksuar se tensionet mund te rriten nga nje lajm i tille.

Prania e nje formacioni te tille mund te shqetesoje nderkomebtaret, qe 6 vjet pas largimit te forcave serbe nga Kosova i hapen rruge bisedimeve per statusin perfundimtar te provinces. Sekrati i pergjithshem i OKB-se, Kofi Anan, rekomandoi hapjen e negociatave per statusin e Kosoves, te cilat do te nisin me 24 tetor. Ndersa, SHBA ka kembengulur per variantin e pavaresise se shpejte per Kosoven, gje qe do te qetesonte rajonin e trazuar te Ballkanit. Beogradi zyrtar nuk ka reaguar lidhur me kete, ndersa nderkombetaret i kane bere thirrje te tregohet sa me i kujdesshem ne negociatat per statusin e Kosoves, ne menyre qe te mos krijohen mundesi te tjera per destabilizimin e Ballkanit.

----------


## oiseau en vol

Per hir te Zotit, po ju pergjerohem, shkruani shqip siç duhet. Nuk flas per fjalet e huaja sepse ato jane ku e ku me mire kur ato perdoren siç duhet, por po flas shkruajeni shqipen qe te kete kuptim.

A mund ta di ç'do te thote titulli "Serbet krijojne ushtrine..." ? Pse duhet vene fjala "Serbet" ne trajten e shquar dhe jo ate te pashquar ? Mos valle te gjithe Serbet ngado ku ato jane kane krijuar kete ushtri ? Ju lutem shume, na shkaterruat nervat me keto keqkuptime te tilla.

Po me poshte ne rreshtin e pare te lajmit, pse shkruhet "nje ushtri e re serbe mberrin ne Kosove" ? Tani qe ta marrim vesh mire, ajo eshte krijuar ne Kosove apo ka ardhur nga jashte Kosoves ? Kush eshte e verteta, titulli apo shtjellimi i lajmit ?

Nuk ka si diskutohet pastaj kur ju krijoni peshtjellime kesisoj, dhe pastaj çuditemi pse nuk merremi vesh me njeri-tjetrin. Nuk merremi vesh zoteri, sepse ajo çka flisni ju vjen ndryshe ne veshin tim. Po nuk patem nje gjuhe te perbashket (gjuhe kuptimore flas se shqip flasim te gjithe), kot e kemi te hapim 102 forume se s'na ben derman kush  :i qetë:

----------


## dodoni

Shume mire eshte shqipja ne kete shkrim. Serbet dtth. pakica serbe ne Kosove. Nese edhe kete shkrim nuk e kupton, atehere njohurite tuaja gjuhesore jane te nje niveli shume te ulet. Pra, faji eshte tek ty e jo tek shkrimi. 


Tung

----------


## fejer_nagy

Nuk shoh ndonje paqartesi ne artikullin qe ka postuar Cezarnd. 'Serbet' eshte vene ne trajten e shquar, qe te theksohet fakti qe jane ata, dmth serbet, qe kane krijuar kete ushtri, jo pakicat e tjera te Kosoves.

 Eshte perdorur shprehja 'mberrin ne Kosove', per faktin se 'ushtria' eshte krijuar jashte Kosoves, ne Serbi, dhe ka 'hyre' ne Kosove qe te shkaktoj probleme. Serbet e Kosoves nuk jane ne gjendje te krijojne ushtrine e tyre guerile, per vete faktin qe jane pak ne numer (shumica e tyre jane pleq) dhe jetojne ne zona te izoluara, me perjashtim te rajonit ne veri te Mitrovices. Komuniteti nderkombetar duhet ta kete parasysh se cdo 'ushtri e serbeve te Kosoves'  krijohet dhe vjen nga jashte, nga territori i Serbise. Cdo infiltrim nga jashte paraqet agresion, dhe duhet te denohet.

Sidoqofte, mendoj qe artikulli eshte shume me i qarte se shkrimet e disa gazetareve, si psh: B.Andonit dhe I.Pacos; shkrimet e te cileve veshtire se i kupton, po s'pate nja dy fjalor: Anglisht-Shqip & Italisht-Shqip :djall sarkastik:  .

----------


## oiseau en vol

Hej medet halli, çfare na ka gjetur keshtu...

Per ato qe nuk dine te dallojne trajten e shquar nga trajta e pashquar, do te thoja kete : 
ne rastin tone, trajta e shquar nuk perdoret per te dalluar serbet nga jo-serbet (siç thote nje i ndritur kete), por per te dalluar te gjithe serbet nga nje pjese serbesh.

Trajta e pashquar "Serbe" nuk me jep te mendoj per ndonje kombesi tjeter, o fejer_nagy, sepse te gjithe kane aq pak mend qe kur degjojne fjalen "male" mendojne per male dhe jo per fusha.

Kur neper artikuj vihen tituj te tille si : "Kriminelet shqiptare vrasin kete apo ate..." (dmth perdoret trajta e shquar), mendja te shkon qe qenkan mbledhur te gjithe kriminelet shqiptare dhe ato kane vrare dike. Por kush eshte ai i mençur qe e mendon kete ? Aty duhet thene : "Kriminele shqiptare vrasin kete apo ate" (pra trajta e pashquar na tregon veten cilesine qe kane keto kriminele, dmth te qenurit shqiptare).

Gjithashtu dhe ne rastin tone, duhet thene : "Serbe te Kosoves krijojne nje 'ushtri te re'...", ose "Serbe nga Serbia krijojne nje 'ushtri te re', dhe ketu kuptojme qe ka disa njerez (mund te jene dhe mijera, pak rendesi kjo) qe jane te kombesise serbe dhe qe kane ngritur nje ushtri, medemek per te mbrojtur Kosoven.

Kur t'i hapni mire librat e gjuhes shqipe te klases se peste dhe te gjashte, do t'i shikoni mire keto e do te mesoheni te mos na bombardoni trurin me genjeshtra keshtu.

Kurse ju kerceni menjehere e lini te nenkuptoni qe gjoja me vinka keq mua pse jane futur te gjithe serbet aty. Ah pika qe s'u bie... 

Serbet e Kosoves vetem nje gje nuk mund ta bejne : ta mbrojne Kosoven, sepse me sa di une, nuk mbrohet shtepia e tjetrit ngaqe i zoti i shtepise e paska sulmuar. Shtepine e ruan i zoti i shtepise dhe askush tjeter. Por keto krijime ushtrish apo dyfeqe hauresh jane vetem per te bere qe Serbet te jene edhe nje here ne qender te vemendjes duke u qarravitur perpara mediave, sidomos atyre franceze.

Edhe pulat e dine qe Serbi ne Kosove nuk ka me. Mund te kete lloj-lloj pushteti aty, edhe indian po deshe, por pushtet serb nuk do te kete. Perveç nese ne nga ana jone nuk bejme ndonje budallek me terrorizma mjekroshe apo tjetersoj. Por kete nuk e besoj aspak, sepse shqiptaret e dine mire ku duhet te rreshtohen, me ramazan e pa ramazan ato e dine qe kampi yne eshte kampi perendimor.

Hajt tungjatjeta ju burrave te ndritur te kuvendit  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## diikush

Serbet si puna e asaj shprehjes qe thote kur i vjen qenit ngordhja, shkon e ben shuren ne vakef  :ngerdheshje: 

E rendesishme eshte qe kosovaret mos te humbin gjakftohtesine dhe te mos bien pre e provokimeve serbe; te pakten sa te marin statusin e pavarsise...

----------


## fejer_nagy

Oiseau, perse i komplikon gjerat pa nevoje? Trajta e shquar perdoret kur folesi apo autori kerkon te vere theksin mbi dike apo dicka. Ne shembullin me siper, autori e ka vene theksin mbi serbet, dmth mbi popullsine serbe si etnikum, jo vetem disa persona, se ushtria eshte krijuar nga serbet, vepron ne emer te tyre, mbron interesat e tyre, ka mbeshtetjen e asaj popullisie dhe perfaqeson ate popullsi. 

Sikur te ishte ashtu sic thua ti (se nuk mund te kete identifikim te nje ushtrie/organizate me nje popull, prandaj edhe duhet te perdoret trajta e pashquar), atehere do te duhej te thoshim: Italiane e pushtuan Shqiperine me 1939 (se jo te gjithe italianet e pushtuan Shqiperine!), ose: Gjermane dogjen fshatin Borove (se jo te gjithe ushtaret gjermanet e dogjen Boroven), ose: Greke masakruan camet (se jo te gjithe greket masakruan camet), e shume raste te tjera. Mirepo dihet, qe ne te gjitha shembujt qe dhashe (qofshin ato ne kohen e tashme apo te kaluar) perdoret trajta e shquar, se veprimet ne fjale u kryen nga individe/ushtare qe perfaqesonin kombet me siper, ashtu sikurse ajo "ushtria" e porsaformuar perfaqeson popullsine serbe te Kosoves.  
Edhe ajo qe thua ti nuk eshte gabim, po autori, ashtu sic e thashe, e ka vene theksin tek serbet - si popullsi, prandaj, per arsyet qe i permenda, eshte perdorur trajta e shquar.

 Sido qe te jete, mua me duket qe ti kerkon te gjesh gabim, edhe aty ku nuk ka. 




> Kur neper artikuj vihen tituj te tille si : "Kriminelet shqiptare vrasin kete apo ate..." (dmth perdoret trajta e shquar), mendja te shkon qe qenkan mbledhur te gjithe kriminelet shqiptare dhe ato kane vrare dike. Por kush eshte ai i mençur qe e mendon kete ? Aty duhet thene : "Kriminele shqiptare vrasin kete apo ate" (pra trajta e pashquar na tregon veten cilesine qe kane keto kriminele, dmth te qenurit shqiptare).


Ne fakt, ne shembullin qe ke marre me lart, as njera as tjetra nuk jane format e duhura. Krimi dhe kriminelet nuk kane kombesi. "Kriminele(t) shqiptare" mund te perdoret vetem me qellime tendecioze, nga qarqe dhe media te caktuara, kur krimit dhe krimineleve kerkojne tu veshin mantelen shqiptare. Nuk ka kriminele shqiptare ashtu sic nuk mund te kete kriminele grek apo kriminele francez. Ka vetem kriminele, qe ndodh te kene shtetesi apo kombesi te vendeve qe permenda me siper.

----------


## PORTI_05

Ketu Flitet Se C Far Po I Ngjete Kosoves  Apo Se Cfar I Ngjet Gjuhes Shqipe >>>>made In Albania...

----------

